# Junction city to Zion



## Joyce newton (Apr 9, 2016)

what is the best route to go to get to Zion and Bryce pulling a 26 foot travel trailer.  We are coming from the grand junction area April 12th 2016.  What other places to visit along the way ?


----------



## saamjack (Apr 16, 2016)

It's now 2016 and I think you will be in  Zion and having fun there. So buddy I must say now you should share your travel time with us and let us know how you make this time fabulous for you? I hope you would like to let us know which places you explored there? I will wait for your reply and looking to you..


----------



## ElisaDikens (Apr 22, 2016)

I have never heard of this place but that will be really good for me to try this up when i will get the chance of that. I always love to try places like these and that will be great for me trying anything like this either. Hopefully you all will help me more about this.


----------

